# Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!



## PVD24

This was pretty cool.. I saw this in a forum that Im in (Jeep Wranglers Forum) and it worked pretty well.. Please no bashing of other depts. if that's what they have as their Avatar.. So please go ahead and comment on mine..
Usually goes for a while. 
Lets have some fun
-PVD24


----------



## stm4710

I like the show cops. Seems to show a broad spectrem of different styles of law enforcement.


----------



## copcreamer

another proud member of "No MA'AM"


----------



## Guest

Miss the old Married with Children, gotta love Bud Bundy.


----------



## mkpnt

Can't wait for the playoffs!!!!!


----------



## JoninNH

Who neutered John Kerry?


----------



## MCPD617

USA !!!!! Stay safe everyone, especially those overseas.


----------



## Zuke

doesn't know what an avatar is..


----------



## Irishpride

One of the cooler avatars on this site


----------



## HousingCop

Help! Let me out of this notebook!


----------



## Guest

I am Osama Bin Laden and I aproved this massege


----------



## stm4710

George Lucas should have just quit at the first 3 Star Wars movies. Now I am just to dam confused with these new ones.


----------



## JoninNH

Why don't you just go home?


----------



## kateykakes

Now THAT says patriotic.


----------



## billj

I cant believe I wanna have sex with a cartoon......


----------



## SOT

Since I have image block on, I can't tell what any of you have as avatars...and after reading the comments, I'm glad.


----------



## Gil

Guns when do we get guns!?

Good way to get others to fix their avatars


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

That guy creeps me out.


----------



## Killjoy

Just because everyone asked, mine is some dipsh*t who was working on his '77 Trans Am and decided to take it for a drive, even though the part he was working on was the fuel line......does phrase "fully engulfed" mean anything?


----------



## Guest

Oh, oh, better get Macco :lol:


----------



## BigDog15

Do I have dog crap on the bottom of my shoe?????


----------



## Guest

Yeah, guess where it's going to land. :lol:


----------



## MiamiVice

everybody was kung fu fighting


----------



## Zuke

Hello Mr. Hat


----------



## badogg88

Get me outta here!!!


----------



## JoninNH

Go Red Sox!!!


----------



## Opie

God Bless America


----------



## Gil

Doesn't know how to edit an avatar :lol:


----------



## JoninNH

&lt;horrible singing> M- m- m- m- my Sharona... lol


----------



## Finding Nemo

Stars and stripes Forever


----------



## stm4710

I hate that movie.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Once a boy becomes a man, he's a man all his life, but a woman is only sexy until she becomes your wife."
A. Bundy*


----------



## metrowestblues

Sox RULE!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

kateykakes copycat!


----------



## stm4710

Yo quiero officer dunny y taco bell.


----------



## Opie

"Let's Rock!"


----------



## kateykakes

Opie,

Fix your avatar!!!!


----------



## Gil

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



kateykakes said:


> Opie,
> 
> Fix your avatar!!!!


hmmm working now...


----------



## JoninNH

Another wipe please?


----------



## Irishpride

I never knew Mr. Peabody went to UMass


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*

*THESE COLORS DONT RUN!!!*


----------



## cj3441

Why yes I do live in my Mother's basement and thank you for asking.


----------



## mopar6972

Im gonna ask you this just once.... where the f*@k is the nearest dunkin donuts?


----------



## Irishpride

For a guy that only wieghs around 2110 lbs, Harrison hits like a freaking freight train.


----------



## Finding Nemo

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



Irishpride said:


> For a guy that only wieghs around 2110 lbs, Harrison hits like a freaking freight train.


2110 lbs, he better hit like a freight train

:wink:


----------



## mopar6972

Squish the Fish!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I want a tight end. :lol:


----------



## kateykakes

I was driving along in old mexico,
I got lost and didnt know which way to go,
i was confused i was late and i was in a fog,
i ran over the taco bell dog,
i felt that smush and i said oh Mama,
my lowrider squashed that little chiwawa,
i prayed for forgivness in a cinagougue,
i ran over the taco bell dog,
if i am caught they will put me in a cell with 20
locks,
unless i can pin it on jack in the box,
ill be wipped and beaten and then ill be flogged,
i ran over the taco bell dog,
his last words were yoku el here mexico,
i flattend that pup and to hell i will go,
i should have skipped driving and went for a jog,
i ran over the taco bell dog,
i ran over the taco bell dog.


----------



## biged86

Due to budget cuts, Officer Dunngeon had to down-size her department's K-9 unit.....


----------



## frapmpd24

That antique MSP cruiser probably leaks less oil and has more power than the one I drive every night...


----------



## Irishpride

two tone blue uniforms suck


----------



## Guest

God Bless America.
Land that I love
Stand beside her, and guide her
Thru the night with a light from above.
From the mountains, to the prairies ,
To the oceans, white with foam
God bless America
My home sweet home.


----------



## kateykakes

"You underestimate the power of the Dark Side. If you will not fight, then you will meet your destiny." - Vader to Luke


----------



## John J

Can I pat the kitty? :naughty:


----------



## Zuke

Glock Perfection
Its true.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Reminds me of this short. Click here!


----------



## Guest

Taco Bell?


----------



## MiamiVice

I'm wearing viynl underwear


----------



## KozmoKramer

*I Think Mr. Hat Has Finally Gotten Used to Me Keeping My Thumb Up His Butt...*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Wash me.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Wash me.


*Hey, watch it...
Thats Jeff Hanson.
He Plays With Trucks while on the road, puts on the foil before a game, and beat the shit out of Ogie Oglethorpe.
He' proud when it takes 6 cops to take em away after a fight,
and gets pissed when the Coke machine eats his f'ing quarter... 
I knew that cool avatar would be lost on you dribbling weenies...*


----------



## Webster

"old time hockey coach!"


----------



## kateykakes

Marge: Homer, the plant called. They said if you don't show up tomorrow don't bother showing up on Monday. 

Homer: Woo-hoo. Four-day weekend.


----------



## MiamiVice

nice glasses wanna ...........


----------



## Guest

Sexiest avatar :wink:


----------



## kateykakes

All vague notions must fall before a pupil can call himself a master.


----------



## copchika911

*I wouldn't touch you to scratch you.......*


----------



## cj3441

I could use you down at the Bing, ask for Silvio.


----------



## copchika911

"Why now Chrissy? Huh? Leave the f'n cheese alone. I stick mother f'n provolone in my socks every night so they smell like your sister's crotch in the morning. Now get out of here!"

"Just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Why do they call it "Chicken of the Sea" if it's really tuna?


----------



## copchika911

"A taco revolution... I am there."


----------



## Irishpride

giggity giggity giggity


----------



## mpd61

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> I want a tight end. :lol:


Dunngie!
This is an opening that needs jumpin on right away! Whoa!
:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Then quit sitting around typing and fetch me a tight end! :lol: 

And let's send our thoughts and prayers out to the men and women in the armed forces who are away from home this holiday season. :xmas:


----------



## stm4710

Why does my owner torture me so...........


----------



## MiamiVice

where the hell is wanker county anyway


----------



## Irishpride

Eenie Meanie Minie Moe.....


----------



## dcs2244

The "twiggettes"...nice...if you're into girls with bodies like ten-year-old boys!


----------



## stm4710

You should really take advantage of that 100x100 pixel thing.

Look for image resizer.
http://www.mihov.com


----------



## Guest

All I can remember is Peg trying to get Al upstairs. I thought he must have a medical problem for not taking advantage of that. :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Confucius say: if buzzards had organs in their asses, there would be music in the air.


----------



## Guest

He (confucius), must have been on opium. :lol:


----------



## kateykakes

You just wait. I'm going to be the biggest Chinese Star in the world.


----------



## MiamiVice

wow... me wanna make the funk with them hotties bewoe me...


----------



## kateykakes

...Anyway, he goes are you into S and M?
I go, oh RIGHT .
Could you like just picture me in like a
LEATHER TEDDY
Yeah right, HURT ME, HURT ME...
I'm sure! NO WAY!
He was like freaking me out...
He called me a BEASTIE...
That's cuz like he was totally BLITZED
He goes like BAG YOUR FACE!
I'm sure!

-Frank Zappa, Valley Girl


----------



## stm4710

A fitting avatar.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## stm4710

Someday...........somehow........I will dress my master in this costume and I will wear the stuff from Filenes. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Pardon me, boy, is that the Chattanooga choo choo?


----------



## Southside

The ugliest dog in the world 2005.


----------



## stm4710

You call that a dog, crikee thats not a dog.......this is a dog.










I got a shepard too, no good photos though.


----------



## copchika911

I've been workin' on the railroad,
All the live long day.
I've been workin' on the railroad,
Just to pass the time away.
Don't you hear the whistle blowing?
Rise up so early in the morn.
Don't you hear the captain shouting
"Dinah, blow your horn?"
:baby01:


----------



## FSCPD902

What did the blondes right leg say to the left leg? 

Nothing. They've never met.


----------



## MiamiVice

well hello lady croft, do you like cops......................


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Welcome to Girls Gone Wild Masscops Edition!!!

Scott :santa:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Excuse me Sir, can you give me directions to Redbones?*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



KozmoKramer said:


> *Excuse me Sir, can you give me directions to Redbones?*


Sorry sir I've never heard of that. Is is some kind of bar or something? :lol:

But would you like to come to one of my sexy parties!! HA HA B: :GNANA: :BNANA:

Scott :santa:


----------



## mopar6972

does this fit under the definition of keeper of a disorderly house?


----------



## mpd61

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



MiamiVice said:


> well hello lady croft, do you like cops......................


I certainly HOPE SO! She's a _Supervisory Police Officer_, first and foremost!!!
:lol:

Dunngie! 
I think our dogs should get together for some playtime.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



Southside said:


> The ugliest dog in the world 2005.


Heeeeeeeeeeey! You shut up! She's a princess!



mpd61 said:


> Dunngie!
> I think our dogs should get together for some playtime.


You are talking about our pets, as in canines, right? :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*I'm not sure I like the way that Great Dane is Looking at me....
Quick, throw me a pie plate and some elastics...*


----------



## dcs2244

Kinda reminds of that scene from "Old School"!

BTW, MoPar ain't football...


----------



## stm4710

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



SAPD said:


> KozmoKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Excuse me Sir, can you give me directions to Redbones?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sir I've never heard of that. Is is some kind of bar or something? :lol:
> 
> But would you like to come to one of my sexy parties!! HA HA B: :GNANA: :BNANA:
> 
> Scott :santa:
Click to expand...

HAHHAHAHA I love that show. And I just love going to sexy parties. :wink:


----------



## mpd61

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



officer dunngeon said:


> southside said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpd61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dunngie!
> i think our dogs should get together for some playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> you are talking about our pets, as in canines, right? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you bet! my prince should meet your princess. he's fifteen pounds of gentlemanly canine, recently "altered" and ready to play.
Click to expand...


----------



## MARINECOP

Looks like a fellow leatherneck to me, old corps. semper fi.


----------



## KozmoKramer

* the deadliest weapon in the world is a marine and his rifle. it is your killer instinct which must be harnessed if you expect to survive in combat. your rifle is only a tool. it is a hard heart that kills. if your killer instincts are not clean and strong you will hesitate at the moment of truth. you will not kill. you will become dead marines and then you will be in a world of shit because marines are not allowed to die without permission!
do you maggots understand?*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Unregistered sex offender!


----------



## JoninNH

Beggin strips!! bacon, i smell bacon, bacon bacon bacon, only one thign smells like bacon, and thats bacon!!! ohhh give me whats in the bag!! i'm a dog i can't read, oh whats in the bag? it's bacon!! nooo, it's Beggin strips, the snack dogs don't know isn't bacon. it's bacon!!!


----------



## dcs2244

'merican flag...amen...


----------



## dcs2244

Judge dredd, peabody.


----------



## kttref

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



dcs2244 said:


> judge dredd, peabody.


hate to say it, but it's kind of hard to see.


----------



## Zuke

Kiss me


----------



## stm4710

What herion addicts see in english class.


----------



## TripleSeven

I think i can... i think i can... i think i can...


----------



## Danman1116

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



EMcNeice said:


> I think i can... i think i can... i think i can...


believe that they're they're the lowest paid State police in the nation


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



EMcNeice said:


> I think i can... i think i can... i think i can...


Hey! I already said that! :x

What does Raynham PD make? :lol:


----------



## TripleSeven

Not even close... where did you get that from?? $39k/ year base after a year on. Not bad considering you can actually afford a house in VT unlike in MA. Some SP and highway patrols make under 30k a year out west and down south


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

One cheeseburger... it's for a cop...

It's for a cop??? What'dya say that for, so they can spit in it? :lol:


----------



## TripleSeven

Is that a dog or a cat with Down syndrome?


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



EMcNeice said:


> Is that a dog or a cat with Down syndrome?


ROTFL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:       

VSP... are hiring. http://www.dps.state.vt.us/vtsp/recruiting.htm


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

:L: :L: :L: :L: 

Why is everyone picking on poor Rosie???

What's a "litre o'cola?"


----------



## Danman1116

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> EMcNeice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i can... i think i can... i think i can...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I already said that! :x
> 
> What does Raynham PD make? :lol:
Click to expand...

lol...if I was a cop there I might kno but I'm just a dispatcher who sits in his lil room and does his thing 

can't think of anything to say bout your avatar :lol:


----------



## Zuke

No Raynham is not part of Taunton. :mrgreen:


----------



## FSCPD902

That is me every night when I go to work... :x


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

I love a hard weapon.......


----------



## kttref

Zuke said:


> Kiss me


Nope, it's all about yelling at the husband :inlove:

hahahaha "He thinks I'm mexican"


----------



## MiamiVice

If I told you that was a nice uniform would you hold it against me?


----------



## coppah914

Can I sit in the middle ?


----------



## John J

They really screwed up tonights game!


----------



## reno911_2004

Oh my God, they killed Kenney!


----------



## FSCPD902

Stan: What does 'fingerbang' mean, anyway?
Cartman: I saw it on HBO. I think it's when you pretend to use your finger like it's a gun or something.
Kenny: [Mumbles]
Stan: Kenny says that's not what it means.
Cartman: All right. Kenny. What does it mean?
Kenny: [Mumbles] 
Cartman: Ugh. That's sick. Why the hell would anyone want to do that? unk:


----------



## FSCPD902

Yes..... I mean No!!! :wink:


----------



## FSCPD902

why thank you....oh wait you were talking about Angelina weren't you...damn


----------



## MiamiVice

damn it Kenny, get out of the way, Laura Croft is soooooo hot.


----------



## Guest

Did you hear them say what they are going to do to me tonight?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Rook I can pee rike my dog too.

Scott :santa:


----------



## mpd61

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:A: 
Is this thing actually gonna go like 77th RTT Thread?
Jeezus! I hope not make me;
:uc:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

I'm not a soldier, but I play one on TV!!!! Wanna see my weapon???? :lol:


----------



## reno911_2004

Hey Wingman, if I'm not above you, where am I? 

Below me?

No thank you!


----------



## Danman1116

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



reno911_2004 said:


> Hey Wingman, if I'm not above you, where am I?
> 
> Below me?
> 
> No thank you!


hopes the officers of Reno 911 don't respond to any of my calls :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

WHO THE HELL SPELLED "RAINHAM" WRONG??????????? :roll:


----------



## briand911

goose, mavrick ......... you know the bird ...........


----------



## cj3441

You to can own this gold badge for $19.99 on Ebay.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

I don't know what the HELL I'm doing-but I got a real serious face on here........


----------



## KozmoKramer

*GOOSE: "Wheres yours goin' Maverick?"
MAVERICK: "Basra", "what about yours?"
GOOSE: "Fallujah, with extreme prejudice..."* :wink:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Dude...I gotta take a freaking shower....... I am soooooo high......


----------



## stm4710

The flying tennis court.


----------



## EOD1

"sorry i was asleep while ur house burned to the ground, how bout a hug"?


----------



## stm4710

:L: :L: 

Check out that camel toe......


----------



## stm4710

Maybe were are not seeing heaven cause one of us is a JOO--Eric Cartman.


----------



## PVD24

"Some day I will be a cop, just like everyone on MassCops.. only one can dream to be that lucky" :wink:


----------



## mpd61

*Re: re: Comment on the AVATAR above yours!!!*



40th MPOC#309";p="49544 said:


> WHO THE HELL SPELLED "RAINHAM" WRONG??????????? :roll:


Hey Dickie!
Your avatar is kinda old-school. get rid of those f-89's and put up a real airplane............The Spruce Goose! Ya ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## stm4710

LOL PVD. Thats not me though...... that my best friend courtney who is a firefighter in WV. :wub: She hates haveing her picture taken and displayed. :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I just cut ties with my best friend in Massachusetts.


----------



## cj3441

There could be an uglier dog out there with a Santa Hat on but I doubt it. :twisted:


----------



## Capt. Kirk

If you Pleezzze senora I would like many Christmas Tacos. Heeeeeehheeeeeeeehhhh!!!!!!

Ok I had to change because we posted at the same time.


FUUGETABOUUTIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FSCPD902

Gotta love the Sweish Chef. "Bork bork bork."


----------



## Danman1116

Angelina :icon_hum:


----------



## stm4710

Everybody loves Raynham


----------



## MRC

Where's the love man??


----------



## FSCPD902

My gynecologist usually has that smirk also!??!!?


----------



## cj3441

I know you all want me!


----------



## Danman1116

How you doin?


----------



## kttref

Trabajo en Raynham


----------



## Irishpride

Please frisk me!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

HI I'm Bob and i'm addicted to marijuana.


----------



## Danman1116

Isn't Stewie a lil young to be having those kind of parties :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Details at RTGP Rock!!*


----------



## Danman1116

KozmoKramer";p="50158 said:


> *Details at RTGP Rock!!*


:lol:

"Well, I learned my lesson, don't hit on a 350lb wrestler's wife at the bar" :NO:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Danman1116";p="50159 said:


> KozmoKramer";p="50158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Details at RTGP Rock!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> "*Well, I learned my lesson, don't hit on a 350lb wrestler's wife at the bar*" :NO:
Click to expand...

*Yeah, but when they lose the rent money, they all cry like a pussy...*


----------



## stm4710

Raplhie........you shot your eye out.


----------



## stm4710

Oh my God.........ROFLMAO..............VOR, you are the best man. :L: :L:


----------



## Danman1116

stm4710";p="50202 said:


> Oh my God.........ROFLMAO..............VOR, you are the best man. :L: :L:


and this is the effects of sticking your finger in a light socket everyone


----------



## stm4710

Everybody loves Raynham will not be seen tonight, so we may bring you a classic re-run of Fat Attleboro.


----------



## Zuke

Where is Butters?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I can't take it anymore! I'm sick of hearing that rendition of "The 12 Things at Christmas That Are Such a Pain to Me!"


----------



## stm4710

I want to be big......


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Hi. My Names Is Don. I Is A Boxin Promoters... My Is Happy To Watch Dee Fights Thats Takes Place After I Arranges It...

You Be Good Too Watch Dee Fights Dat I Arranges...
Maybe I Only Has A 3Rd Grade Educashion, But Ize Smart Enough To Gets Yoze $35.00 Per Pay Per Views....So Kiss My Azzzz...*


----------



## biged86

stinkin' root beer


----------



## EOD1

"Welcome aboard to the MSP, Trooper Zylinski, now due to budget cuts ur getting a slightly older car, she's got a few miles on her but she's tough. Now get out there and catch those young bastards on 95 driving those supped up Honda Civic's" :roll:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Honey; Do My Ankles Look Fat To You? See? I Tole Ya If I Ate Those Toasted Cheese Appetizers My Ankles Would Swell Up..*


----------



## kateykakes

Now, they give you one phone call. 

Call the pizza man. 

Call a massage parlor.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Hunny does my butt look big in this outfit?


----------



## GMACK24

They Killed Kenny :- D


----------



## stm4710

I work security at arace track and this how I keep motivated officer,please dont cite me.


----------



## Irishpride

Glad you could make it to the party Huggy Bear


----------



## TheFuzz357

Can't you see that that man is a n.........


----------



## KozmoKramer

*An Irish Cop?
WOW! That's something you don't see every day....

Next thing you know we'll be seeing Pakistanis running 7-11's and
Dominicans dominating MLB..* :mrgreen:


----------



## daveh

*"You're gunna shoot your eye out!"*


----------



## SOT

I loves me a woman in uniform!


----------



## Danman1116

SOT_II";p="50583 said:


> I loves me a woman in uniform!


If you take one of my Game Trophys, I'll kill you! :lol:


----------



## kateykakes

I collect patches. Got one to send? :wink:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Get on your knees and accept the yellow dicipline slave!!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## Zuke

Ninja ATTACK!


----------



## TheFuzz357

Stick Mimes. :shock:


----------



## Zuke

Take a bite out of a Milkbone.


----------



## Danman1116

Zuke";p="50639 said:


> Take a bite out of a Milkbone.


What the heck Mr Artist man...why'd you make us fat? We're supposed to be sticks! :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Raynham: Where the greyhounds go to die.


----------



## Zuke

I am the 4th Beastie Boy.


----------



## Irishpride

Edvard Munch, the early years


----------



## copchika911

"Maury, I am out of control. Yeah, I use drugs. I can do what I waunt, biatch! Yeah, I have sex, and I don't use protection! It's my hot body; I'll do what I waunt! I don't go to school and I kill people! What-evah! I'll do what I waunt!"


----------



## coppah914

I see dead people.


----------



## copchika911

Franchise Granted: 
November 22, 1959 as the Boston Patriots 

First Season:
1960 

Changed name to New England Patriots: 
1971 

Stadium:
Foxboro Stadium (CMGI 2002) 

Owner/CEO: 
Robert K. Kraft 

Head Coach:
Bill Belichick 

AFC Championships:
1985, 1996, 2001 

AFL Eastern Division Championship: 
1963 

AFC Eastern Division Championships:
1978, 1986, 1996, 1997, 2001 

AFL Record:
64- 69-9 

Retired Uniform Numbers:
#14 Steve Grogan, #20 Gino Cappelletti, #40 Mike Haynes, #57 Steve Nelson, #73 John Hannah, #79 Jim Hunt, #89 Bob Dee


----------



## FSCPD902

Angelina will kick your little pretty *ss


----------



## stm4710

The latest, greatest accessory for easing PMS.


----------



## BlackOps

Whhhhazzzzzzzzuuuppppppppp


----------



## SOT

Here's looking at you kid.



BlackOps";p="50841 said:


> Whhhhazzzzzzzzuuuppppppppp


----------



## jyanis

men's room - only if you dare!


----------



## copchika911

Not only is my uniform standard department issued, so are these knock off Eric Estrada Sun Glasses.....



FSCPD902";p="50832 said:


> Angelina will kick your little pretty *ss


Little pretty @ss...Why Angelina.. don't threaten me with a good time...It is quite nice though isn't it


----------



## Zuke

Paper dolls get a modernization.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Don't worry stick man, the antrax will kill you in a couple of minutes.


----------



## BlackOps

My daddy loves hamburgers


----------



## SOT

I'll hand you a beat down like you have never had before.



BlackOps";p="50904 said:


> My daddy loves hamburgers


----------



## Danman1116

SOT_II";p="50915 said:


> I'll hand you a beat down like you have never had before.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackOps";p="50904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daddy loves hamburgers
Click to expand...

Silenced and deadly


----------



## stm4710

Got a patch to send?


----------



## Zuke

I wear a man-skirt.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Mrph, mrrrrpphhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Riggs

I bet George W. serves up a hell of a burger!!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I'm GAY!!!


----------



## kateykakes

SAPD";p="50970 said:


> I'm GAY!!!


And obviously VERY proud of it!









Am I the only one seeing a red X for SAPD's avatar?


----------



## texdep

Thats all I'm seeing is the red X


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

No, I see it too.

Latex. The fun just never ends...


----------



## SOT

That's one ugly dog.



Officer Dunngeon";p="51044 said:


> No, I see it too.
> 
> Latex. The fun just never ends...


----------



## texdep

Officer Dunngeon";p="51044 said:


> No, I see it too.
> 
> Latex. The fun just never ends...


I couldn't think of a comment about karykakes avatar that wouldn't get me in trouble so can I just ditto yours??


----------



## kateykakes

texdep";p="51047 said:


> I couldn't think of a comment about karykakes avatar that wouldn't get me in trouble so can I just ditto yours??












BTW, Sot...Officer D.'s dog is adorable - I want one!


----------



## SOT

If I had one of those, I'd give it to you....

To me this is a cute dog










Ohhh yeah...in keeping with the thread...
here kitty kitty kitty....



> "kateykakes";p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Sot...Officer D.'s dog is adorable - I want one!


----------



## kateykakes

SOT_II";p="51050 said:


> If I had one of those, I'd give it to you....


What an adorable puppy! You would do that for me? How sweet! :wink: I do have a poochie though. He's a Shiba Inu and his name is Guido. Here's my baby:

Guido



> Ohhh yeah...in keeping with the thread...
> here kitty kitty kitty....


I am kitty, here me purr! 

Ohhhh yeah...and like you, in keeping with the thread:

On your mark - get set - GO!


----------



## cj3441

I'm not a dominatrix but I dress like one on masscops.


----------



## metrowestblues

It's not a wig...really!


----------



## SOT

na na na na nana BATGURL!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Gentlemen start your fu$*ing engines!!

Scott :rock:

P.S. My old Avater was messed up i gess my bad yo


----------



## stm4710

Things that make 4 year olds get night mares.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

You may have my right ball but you'll never take my face paint!!!!


----------



## kateykakes

This is your brain on drugs! :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

"I like girls with big fat titties,

I like girls with big vaginas!"

South Park Theme Song


----------



## Zuke

I killed Kenny, and I would do it again!!


----------



## stm4710

Kenny get over here and listen to this here story by your uncle dad.


----------



## stm4710

"Hey every one look, its kenny and he is poor" - Cartman


----------



## stm4710

I need to get a new avatar like my hero stm4710.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

He can't afford a new Avatar cause he's poor. Kenny your family is poor kenny do you hear me ? YOUR FAMILY IS POOR!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Those things look like the demons from the movie Ghost.


----------



## Danman1116

wouldn't mind being there at this time of year 8)


----------



## Zuke

Raynham, where the only Super Walmart exhist in New England. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

My God... we forgot to add the fabric softener!!!


----------



## Guest

Zuke";p="51624 said:


> Raynham, where the only Super Walmart exhist in New England. :lol:


Yeah!
You can have your supah wal-maht buddy!
The regular one suits me fine.
8)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

What's up with the car Ponch?


----------



## stm4710

Zuke";p="51624 said:


> Raynham, where the only Super Walmart exhist in New England. :lol:


 Nashua/Milford NH . On the 101 yo... :rock:


----------



## kwflatbed

We are going to win 2005 World Series!!!!!!!!!

Ended up in the wrong spot reply to badogg88's AV


----------



## daveh

Got any wolf in ya? ....Want some?


----------



## stm4710

Why dont you move that hat off the desk and hop on up, officer...... :twisted:


----------



## coppah914

......"Excuse me sonny, do you where I can find some bootie ?"


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Now introducing the 2004 Superbowl Champions.....YOUR New England Patriots!!!! :baby01: :baby13: B: :GNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I didn't go to medical school to just be called Mister Evil.


----------



## stm4710

State human resources workers.


----------



## Southside

Has anyone seen Bambi's pad?


----------



## dmackack

I like mine


----------



## kateykakes

"They're always after me Lucky Charms!"


----------



## LKat20

Does my ass look big in this outfit???


----------



## fscpd907

:L: Rush hour traffic in West Boylston 8)


----------



## female p.o.

Looks like someone I know....


----------



## reno911_2004

Clearly a girl gun.


----------



## kateykakes

LKat20";p="52246 said:


> Does my ass look big in this outfit???


No, but yours might. :roll:


----------



## FSCPD902

kateykakes";p="52275 said:


> LKat20";p="52246 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my ass look big in this outfit???
> 
> 
> 
> No, but yours might. :roll:
Click to expand...

I think I heard from your ex-boyfriend that she had a tight ass....oops I don't think I was supposed to tell... :-$


----------



## FSCPD902

:icon_hum: I just don't think that you have the necessary equipment...


----------



## FSCPD902

USMCMP5811";p="52338 said:


> Well, Let me put on my campaign cover for ya :lol:


Yup I do believe that just might do it.... :inlove: Can I call you Jody??


----------



## reno911_2004

Rent a room, Kenney!


----------



## FSCPD902

I will be your sugar momma!!


----------



## texdep

" Now stand still while I clear out your ears! "


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Don't look too close. It says "Boston &amp; Maine Railroad Conductor".


----------



## copchika911

Hey Goose you big stud! 

That's me honey! 

Take me to bed, or loose me forever! 

Show me the way home, honey.


----------



## stm4710

Im smiling cause I just put a 209a out on your ass and your stuff is mine till a judge says its yours, if I dont ebay it first..........whos a bitch now.......


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

stm4710";p="52726 said:


> Im smiling cause I just put a 209a out on your ass and your stuff is mine till a judge says its yours, if I dont ebay it first..........whos a bitch now.......


Ah ha ha ha ha!!!!
That's F'in awesome.!!! :L: :L:

Scott :rock:


----------



## Zuke

Simmah down!! All of you!!!


----------



## copchika911

stm4710";p="52726 said:


> Im smiling cause I just put a 209a out on your ass and your stuff is mine till a judge says its yours, if I dont ebay it first..........whos a bitch now.......


HAHA.. I love it!! :twisted:


----------



## GMACK24

ZUKE



""we cannot get out of this bubble let us outta here !"

We got some traffic stops to do ! ! !


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

bump 

Scott :rock:


----------



## FSCPD902

Ummm that's gross!!


----------



## stm4710

Reminds me of my friend courtney.  :wub: :wub:


----------



## stm4710

The best, the original, the only, the bechmark..........Johnny Carson.


----------



## tellyour

Snoopy's mug shot.


----------



## kttref

Zooooooooooooooooo-Mass


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

"Ohh the humanity he's all bulgy. He's like a moose"


----------



## texdep

Look Ma No cavities!!!!!


----------



## topcop14

Constable 8)


----------



## Guest

SAPD= you should see what my mouth looks like
Tex dep= Badges? We don't need no stinkin badges
topcop= Hello..........Hello.............Hello.......


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Lance - I know that I know that guy from somewhere. Its an old sitcom right? (I was thinking "Carter Country" circa 1978)
Damn this is killing me, I gotta figure it out......I love trivia...*


----------



## kttref

"And none of that stinkin' rutbeer"....love the accent!


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Katey - you and the beau fired up the DVD Player and watched my favorite movie? 

Seems like you and the better half, Biged, and Kakes are the only Masscops.commers that have seen Slapshot&#8230;

BTW - your avatar looks like some chick is about to slap the shit out of some dork&#8230;* :mrgreen:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Like my t-shirt?

Or what's in it.

Scott :rock:


----------



## stm4710

Dunny: If I was a cartoon character. 
SAPD: John Kerry---n'uff said!

PS, I like doggie better. :wink:


----------



## kttref

KozmoKramer";p="54684 said:


> *Katey - you and the beau fired up the DVD Player and watched my favorite movie?
> 
> Seems like you and the better half, Biged, and Kakes are the only Masscops.commers that have seen Slapshot&#8230;
> 
> BTW - your avatar looks like some chick is about to slap the #### out of some dork&#8230;* :mrgreen:


We haven't watched it lately...having time to sit down and watch a movie is damn near impossible! Everyone should watch Slapshot...they're a chick with saggy boobs in it...and the dog in the square...haha "what'd he do???" :evil: ....man I should go watch it, but I have to go to work in an hour.

My avatar is from Super Troopers....they were dating...they dressed up like bikers.

I'm tired I'm gonna go relax for an hour before work....

WOOF WOOF (that's for you stm).


----------



## Guest

Kozmo: I am listening to the F**king song!!!!!! and you must be rusty not to know who my picture is. 
kttref: "Ummm my eyes are up here"


----------



## stm4710

You have got to be the stupidest son of a bit** I ever arrested.


----------



## kttref

"Whatchyou talkin' about" stm...


----------



## BlackOps

Why are you so damn ugly?!?!??!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

GODDAM F'in TPS reports!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer

*There You Go Talkin' Out Your Ass Again...*


----------



## Zuke

Kenny did your family's trailer burn down?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Oh my God! We just HAVE to get into the Roxy, we just HAVE to! Godammit, we'll NEVER be cool kids now!


----------



## stm4710

MMMMMM ..........tasty!


----------



## jyanis

I wanted to be Magnum P.I.!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I wanted to be Chief Wiggum!


----------



## jyanis

I am covering my new tattoo!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I'm wearing sunglasses!


----------



## CarRamRod

Go Patriots!!


----------



## tellyour

You stay classy MassCops.


----------



## Zuke

U Mass Freahman girls. Get them while they're skinny.


----------



## stm4710

What a mental patient see's.


----------



## kttref

"Heeeeere's you're sign"


----------



## Zuke

Listen to me!! I will not wear my hair up even in uniform!!!


----------



## stm4710

Hey Kenny, maybe were not seeing heaven cause one of us is a JOO.


----------



## reno911_2004

Kenny's family is so poor that yesterday they had to put their cardboard box up for a second mortgage.


----------



## reno911_2004

Anyway Kenny, Yellow MegaMan is only $8.95, so maybe your mom can put it on layaway and make payments for a year or two


----------



## reno911_2004

Cartman: You have rats in your house, too, Kenny? 

Kenny: Mm-hm. 

Cartman: Seriously, you better stop being so poor or else I'm gonna start huckin' rocks at you.


----------



## reno911_2004

Too bad drinking scotch isn't a paying job or Kenny's dad would be a millionare! 

:alcoholi:


----------



## reno911_2004

See, this is what we call an all-you-can-eat buffet. Here you can eat all you want for just $6.99. That's why everyone comes here on Tuesday nights, except for Kenny's family because for them, $6.99 is two year's income.


----------



## reno911_2004

Cartman: Don't worry, Tweek. Your family can go on welfare. Kenny's family's on welafare and they're happy, isn't that right, Kenny?

Kenny: Fuck you.


----------



## reno911_2004

In the Ghetto! On a cold and gray Chicago morn, another baby child is born in the ghetto. In the ghetto!


----------



## reno911_2004

We're never gonna' get any candy if Kenny keeps eating people!


----------



## reno911_2004

Don't do drugs kids. There is a time and place for everything. It's called college.


----------



## reno911_2004

I have to get to South Park. If you give me a ride, I can pay you the four dollars I made at the titty bar.


----------



## reno911_2004

OhmiGod. Jay Leno's chin killed Kenny!

You bastard!

Jay Leno: Ah, who cares? He dies every episode


----------



## reno911_2004

Don't feel too bad there, kid; I never knew who my father was, either. I mean, I did know who he was, and we had some great times together hunting and fishing - Well, hell, you know what I mean!


----------



## reno911_2004

Mrs. McKormick: You want some more hot water? 

Mrs. Broflovski: Oh, no thank you, it's terrific though. You don't have any tea bags or coffee grounds to go in the hot water do you?

Mrs. McKormick: No, we don't care for any of that hoity-toity rich folk stuff.


----------



## reno911_2004

Poor people tend to live in clusters.


----------



## reno911_2004

How 'bout we sing, 'Kyle's Mom is a stupid bitch' in D Minor.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Oh boy Hookers!! I can beat them and buy more guns :-D


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Do I have anything caught in my teeth?


----------



## stm4710

Why are my pants red over the crotch?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Welcome to club Heaven everyone I'm Barry White, I'll be taking some requests here I'll probably be performing for the next cou[ple of hours or possibly days depending on how much more of this Kilo of coke I wanna snort. I've already put a bunch up my nose so I'm wired and charged like a top. Sorry if I'm rambling I'll get to singing now.

Ahem ahem ................


----------



## Zuke

What did you eat!!!!


----------



## JeepinWeezle

Why did i get stuck in here with YOU?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Dis be mah phat WHIP, yo!


----------



## Zuke

Whats that red thing?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Holy crap, we have no necks!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Stan: What does 'fingerbang' mean, anyway?
Cartman: I saw it on HBO. I think it's when you pretend to use your finger like it's a gun or something.
Kenny: [Mumbles]
Stan: Kenny says that's not what it means.
Cartman: All right. Kenny. What does it mean?
Kenny: [Mumbles] 
Cartman: Ugh. That's sick. Why the hell would anyone want to do that?


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Hey, are you the girl from Milton Academy?


----------



## Finding Nemo

I'll show you how do do oral sex.....I'll demonstrate on my pinkie !
:lol:


----------



## stm4710

Dinnah! :twisted:


----------



## kttref

"Devil went down to Georgia, he was looking for a soul to steal..." and all I got was this lousy avatar. :lol: Love it.


----------



## Zuke

Yes, I know my roots are showing..


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

We're sick of being in this Avatar!!! Let us out!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

You mean crack ISN'T good for you??? :shock:


----------



## JoninNH

Thank God all the hot chicks are Red Sox fans!


----------



## stm4710

:fu2: :francais:


----------



## Zuke

I wonder what this taste like...


----------



## reno911_2004

USMCMP5811";p="58755 said:


> Naaaa Nana Naaaaaaa Naaaaaaa I can't hear you!!!!


Hey dude, did you get my PM reply earlier today?


----------



## stm4710

Oh my god you guys, Kenny got arrested in New York for prostitution. :shock:


----------



## Southside

Just don't get it in my hair.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

ASL? How's that for ASL, motherfucker?!?!


----------



## stm4710

For some reason I give a dam about the red sox now.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Why does everybody think I'm a wacky Jew?
Yeah, no matter where I go; all I hear is "Silly Cohen, Silly Cohen..."*


----------



## Southside

The name is Vera and yes I wear glasses. Do you want to rate my finger again or what?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

This is what happens when love online goes bad. :lol:


----------



## topcop14

If only I were a cartoon character :inlove:


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Is this a picture of the last command staff meeting at NUPD? 

(sorry robodope)


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Oh How I Love the Smell Of My Own Finger...
I just Sniff it and Sniff It and Sniff It All Day Long....
(Where Its Been I'll Never Tell....)*


----------



## Guest

It’s true. The Officer just beat the crab out of me for no reason what so ever.


----------



## EOD1

is that a light saber in your hand or are u just happy to see me?!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

HAW haw!


----------



## stm4710

A nice woman, with an even nicer hand. :wink:


----------



## Webster

I dance a little on my left leg and a little on my right leg. Between the two I make a living.


----------



## PVD24

Is it safe to come out yet? :ninja:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Stobe lights....
Yeah we got em.


----------



## Wiggum

DAMN! Always after I just washed my car!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Freakin Scweett!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

It's a good time
For the great taste
Of... oh, godammit!


----------



## stm4710

Cute or not............. 8) 

Well I love her
But I love to fish
I spend all day out on this lake
And hell is all I catch
Today she met me at the door
Said I would have to choose
If I hit that fishin' hole today
She'd be packin' all her things
And she'd be gone by noon

Well I'm gonna miss her
When I get home
But right now I'm on this lakeshore
And I'm sittin' in the sun
I'm sure it'll hit me
When I walk through that door tonight
That I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite

Now there's a chance that if I hurry
I could beg her to stay
But that water's right
And the weather's perfect
No tellin' what I might catch today

Well I'm gonna miss her
When I get home
But right now I'm on this lakeshore
And I'm sittin' in the sun
I'm sure it'll hit me
When I walk through that door tonight
That I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite

Yeah, I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite


----------



## FSCPD902

I think that is the skank that lives with FSCPD907.


----------



## PVD24

Don't need any testosterone to handle this piece....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Do you have a permit for that light bar?


----------



## stm4710

I miss the avatar with Rosie. :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I have a smaller waist than you do and my hair looks better.


----------



## JoninNH

I can't wait to get to third base....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Shhhh I'm hiding under the flag.


----------



## MVS

Where's the sniper?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Hey kids look!! it's the teenage mutant ninja turtles..... oh wait it's only the LEC guys


----------



## Mikey682

foxracing, you have THE MOST fucked up avatars I have ever seen. The one that takes the cake though is the smiley face getting a golden shower.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Mikey682";p="61130 said:


> foxracing, you have THE MOST fucked up avatars I have ever seen. The one that takes the cake though is the smiley face getting a golden shower.


I try 

Scott


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yo, bitch, you STUPID fly! Lemme pull up to dat bumpa and SMACK dat monkey!


----------



## stm4710

Guy: Hey does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Ya like my bawdy!!!!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

See kenny you're so poor you can't even spell Massachusetts


----------



## stm4710

Ohhhh Kermyyyy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

RATE MY ARMPITS.


----------



## stm4710

Birthday girl. :wink:


----------



## Zuke

Kenny what color is your hair?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Yeah you like being a human see-saw huh!


----------



## stm4710

Amazeingly Muppet beastiality theater never took off.


----------



## daveh

My name is John Johnson, my date of birth is 12-22-70, and my social security number is...


----------



## Buford T

I am an :alcoholi: alumni of camp Westy


----------



## Zuke

Have you seen Patty MeCrotch?


----------



## DoD102

Oooooookay? I guess I've been away too long. I'm clueless about this thread. What exactly is it about?


----------



## DoD102

Hey Zuke;

Wish I was going there too. Been trying to get the nbetter half to move to FLA. No way!!  She's a New Englander thru and thru!!


----------



## Zuke

sarge439";p="62405 said:


> Oooooookay? I guess I've been away too long. I'm clueless about this thread. What exactly is it about?


You make a amusing and or comical comment about the members who posted before you's avatar. 
Oh, by the end of may I will be in warmer place. 

Anyway back on topic.. 
Look at my patch... its a Fed patch....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Hood Rat!


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Is it wrong to have dreams about someone's avatar?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Not if they're... EVIL dreams...


----------



## DoD102

At this time of night I'd be happy to see blue people. At least it's be someone to talk to!


----------



## Guest

Kenny gets killed all the time...


----------



## daveh

I'm over *HEEEEERE!* [-o<


----------



## kwflatbed

He must be lookin for a job with the Red Sox's


----------



## PVD24

Where is it windy?


----------



## CJIS

COVER ME! Im Going in.


----------



## Pacman

Just the facts Maam!


----------



## KozmoKramer

Avatar? I dont need no stinking avatar!
<_But if I did, it would be a little, round, yellow man gobbling up little white dots and being chased by pastel colored ghosts._>


----------



## K9Vinny

The Buddy Holly of Columbine High School.


----------



## SOT

I will BEAT YOUR ASS!


----------



## FSCPD902

Where is Ernie?? I am feelin a bit frisky!! :hump:


----------



## JoninNH

You are not forgoten. Ever.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019

Bring'em home or send us back! You are NOT forgotten!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

There's this fan, just to the left of the screen, it's invisible, that keeps blowing this flag around.


----------



## CJIS

Dont Piss Me Off!


----------



## Guest

I can't read what that badge has engraved on it.


----------



## JoninNH

Why don't I just look spiffy.


----------



## daveh

That's what happens when you eat a unicorn! You shit stars.


----------



## 94c

"You think paw will miss this rawful."

"Not if we're back before sundown!"


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Avatar....i don't need no stinkin avatar.


----------



## 94c

pursued to infinity


----------



## Cinderella

why oh why do i look like i swallowed 100 oranges
if i take a pic on my cam lately lol

if i try and fix the hue i end up looking like i ate too many bananas
i go yellow:ermm: its either that or i pick a rainbow colour:sq:

i am a normal shade of pink honest lol


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Big, black, and blowing in the breeze...


----------



## daveh

Drill Instructor: "And yes... YOU WILL STILL BE RUNNING EVEN THOUGH THERE IS A BLACK FLAG UP!; THREE TIMES AROUND... HOO-RAH!"


----------



## Muggsy09

Hmmm


----------



## MA218

You are not Forgotten


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

No really Bosco, Be my guest. Go first into the building with the perp that has a Shotgun. Get shot again.


----------



## CJIS

What is it?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

npd_323 said:


> What is it?


It's a big, gaping butthole! 

Your avatar reminds me of the badge I got in a box of Cracker Jacks when I was 5.


----------



## MA218

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> No really Bosco, Be my guest. Go first into the building with the perp that has a Shotgun. Get shot again.


:rock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yes, Dunny, I am undressing you with my eyes! :naughty:


----------



## Guest

Why is the gray alien objecting to having a female, wearing a thong, shaking her butt??


----------



## 94c

it was a drizzly cold day in the city of angels. my partner and i were working burglary detail when the call came in. my partner, bill gannon, was the first to spot the van filled with hippies circling the area. one could immediately smell the pungent odor of cannabis, or mary jane, as they called it, pouring out of the vehicle. My name is joe friday. i carry a badge. dum de dum dum.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Look at my wavy flag. It's beautiful. LOOK AT IT!

Ooo, it's wavy. I like the wavy. Wavy, wavy, wavy!


----------



## PVD24

USMCMP5811 said:


> Whatca gona do with all that junk, all that junk, all that junk up in your trunk?


I am so glad that I made this topic 8000 post ago..

continuing on.....

The forecast predicts wind... wind and wind... according to ur flag..


----------



## CJIS

Dallas SWAT Premeirs Jan 5th


----------



## 94c

Now that I've found where that breeze is coming from, maybe I can cut down on my heating bill.


----------



## SinePari

Welcome to County Sir. Face to the left, now bend over...


----------



## daveh

Now that I've started a fire, I can shut off my heater.


----------



## K9Vinny

Does my ass look fat with this helicopter on my head?


----------



## Cinderella

lmao vinny


----------



## Cinderella

:85565: ken


----------



## kwflatbed

Sexy


----------



## Cinderella

cute pussy!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Respect and Honor


----------



## CJIS

Almost as good as Family Guy


----------



## SinePari

Everyone behave, IAD has a tiny camera in that badge


----------



## daveh

Carrie doesn't like Hatebreed.


----------



## CJIS

Bad hair day?


----------



## daveh

USMCMP5811 said:


> Fashion Police


HEY! I thought Tpr. McGhee said there would be no running today... isn't that a BLACK FLAG?


----------



## CJIS

Hair is cleared to land


----------



## kwflatbed

It's Jack Webb


----------



## KozmoKramer

That's MR. Pussy to you...


----------



## kwflatbed

Salute


----------



## badgebunny

Here kitty, kitty...


----------



## CJIS

Hop Hop Hop


----------



## daveh

Congratulations Muhammed! You've won item #76354284758

One genuine police badge off of ebay!

Pay now with paypal.

Check out my other items, including a full police uniform!


----------



## CJIS

Comb your hair


----------



## SinePari

This is my badge. There are many like it but this one is mine...


----------



## kwflatbed

You Devil You


----------



## CJIS

Meow


----------



## KozmoKramer

Sunday August 13, 2006 12:45 hours.
It was sunny, the wind was calm in the city of Norwell. Temperature 77° Fahrenheit.
I was working radar at the corner of Main and River.
My name is NPD, I carry a badge.


----------



## daveh

...and this is the face I make when I am dropping a deuce...


----------



## KozmoKramer

They dont just suck - they effing SUCK!


----------



## kwflatbed

Smile your on candid camera


----------



## no$.10

"mmmmm....LASAGNA!!"

(Garfield)


----------



## daveh

Blow me.


----------



## PVD24

Another one bites the dust


----------



## kwflatbed

Keep in step


----------



## English Bobby

So working clockwise, The Great Johnny Cash, Yul Bryner as a baby, a lass i met on ship once, and is the other guy one of the Bee Gees ???


----------



## KozmoKramer

Gone but never forgotten...


----------



## BSP268

vic the man!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

No avatar selected!


----------



## DoD102

??


----------



## SinePari

Sarge has 13 stars in his patch...I think that's the el general ultimo gigante patch.


----------



## CJIS

the Avatar speaks the thoughts of a resident of the hood


----------



## Guest

That police department must have one hell of a budget.


----------



## NewEngland2007

When Smilies stop smiling


----------



## Andy0921

Thing that looks like a balloon named Francis


----------



## brkfldpo

Do my arm pits really smell like pepperoni ?


----------



## Andy0921

*Irish Pride!*


----------



## Guest

I can't wait to get home, scarf down that blueberry cheesecake in the fridge, then stick my finger down my throat to puke it back up before any calories are absorbed.


----------



## 94c

this is one f-ed up jackhammer!!!!


----------



## Mongo

Bi-polar Homer


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

not what id wanna wake up to seeing


----------



## Guest

Sir, yes sir, Sir!!!


----------



## rocksy1826

off-roading!


----------



## Andy0921

Calvin?


----------



## 209

Sexy!


----------



## 4ransom

you will never be forgotten


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

secret service homer


----------



## kwflatbed

Never Forgotten


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

for our missing brothers


----------



## Inspector

NEVER forget!


----------



## Mike0488

*nice! *


----------



## brkfldpo

Until they all come HOME


----------



## Mike0488

_"LUCK O' THE IRISH"_


----------



## kwflatbed

Protector of Rainbow Coalition


----------



## CJIS

Meow


----------



## kwflatbed

Super Cop


----------



## Mitpo62

Purrrrrr-fect


----------



## CJIS

super kitty

Dang IT! out posted again... Superman


----------



## Andy0921

not a Ford


----------



## Mike0488

does that come in my size?


----------



## 4ransom

be careful where you bend over..


----------



## Mike0488

I'll bend over if you keep the dark glasses on..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

the invisible man


----------



## Mike0488

dvd cover (make's you wonder what's inside?)


----------



## 4ransom

mood says horny and is in provincetown.....


----------



## brkfldpo

hang on a second, I can't get this hunk of wax out of my ear...


----------



## Mike0488

1 more leaf and i could make all your wishes come true.


----------



## CJIS

Bored and from P Town


----------



## Guest

Yes Mayor, I do believe this was a wise use of department money.


----------



## kwflatbed

Your not taking my drink


----------



## CJIS

Hiss


----------



## honor12900

That thing gotta Hemi


----------



## Nachtwächter

Does my glove smell?


----------



## mr.anttrax

The greatest sports moment in Boston history!!

edit: damnit!!!


----------



## Guest

The first Police Week was the most drunken debauchery I've ever been involved in.


----------



## 4ransom

A new twist on the have a nice day smiley guy


----------



## kwflatbed

can you hear me now


----------



## 94c

Ya, chief, I've got the eye on those drunken cops in Braintree.

damn cat got in my way.


----------



## 4ransom

homer after a long night at moe's


----------



## Nachtwächter

Homer guarding beer


----------



## 4ransom

The avatar that made me change mine


----------



## Nachtwächter

I am thirsty.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

what you get when you cross a farmer and a monk


----------



## 4ransom

A hero carrying his brother


----------



## CJIS

got milk?


----------



## Nachtwächter

The Chief's cruiser


----------



## CJIS

Old Glory


----------



## Nachtwächter

Parked a little to close to the fire.


----------



## CJIS

And the rockets red glare


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

zoom zoom


----------



## 4ransom

fitting tribute


----------



## CJIS

John McCain would be proud



justanotherparatrooper said:


> zoom zoom


That' s Mazda


----------



## 4ransom

not for prisoner transport


----------



## NewEngland2007

being a boob


----------



## Nachtwächter

requires reading.


----------



## CJIS

Stars and Stripes


----------



## Mongo

God Bless Them.....POW MIA's


----------



## CJIS

A Jelly Doughnut?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

after burners...on


----------



## Mitpo62

Uuuuuu-raaaah! (my regards to Lenny Mota)


----------



## cchc28

must be a windy day


----------



## Nachtwächter

Somber


----------



## 4ransom

Born in the USA


----------



## brkfldpo

mooooooooooo


----------



## kwflatbed

3/4 Lucky


----------



## cchc28

look at my pussy......cat


----------



## 4ransom

A demented version of kermit the frog


----------



## KozmoKramer

Til the last man is home....


----------



## Nachtwächter

will never forget


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

forever indebted


----------



## brkfldpo

I want to be an Airborn Ranger....
I want to live the life of danger....
sound off...
one.. two...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

too easily forgotten by the masses


----------



## brkfldpo

oh shute


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

who took my pot of gold?


----------



## 4ransom

man, you are heavy


----------



## Capt. Kirk

In my prayers...


----------



## CJIS

Cartoonish


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

knows cartoons


----------



## cchc28

looks sleepy


----------



## GARDA

Kermit's evil, three fingered step-brother and the Joshua Tree behind him.


----------



## Mitpo62

Me Irish Rose


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

can stop bullets


----------



## TacEntry1

Can I get a HOO-RAH!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

people have a short memory


----------



## 4ransom

scars of battle


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

AWESOME tits, now im thirsty


----------



## CJIS

you're going to carry that weight


----------



## 2boxers

try and out run me


----------



## CJIS

some guy


----------



## Nachtwächter

Can't drive 55


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

old glory


----------



## Gil

hard to read.... :?:


----------



## CJIS

could race with my avatar


----------



## Mongo

Needs to call the fire dept cuz his car is fully involved.


----------



## Mitpo62

Lest We Not Forget


----------



## brkfldpo

im trippin on kryptonite


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

who took my other leaf?


----------



## CJIS

I will carry you


----------



## 4ransom

sarge, I have no idea why i crashed...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

come to mommy


----------



## rocksy1826

aging rambo


----------



## Nachtwächter

Cat fight


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

AMERICAN flag not (insert ethnicity here)american flag


----------



## DoD102

what's an avatar? 

I still want to know what Warn is?!!

OK!!! I get it now...DUH!!! They say it's the mind that goes first.

Hooah!!

OK...next question. What's a warning log? Gil, HELP me out here, I've been away too long!!


----------



## honor12900

"I still want to know what Warn is?!!"

I just figured that out myself.


----------



## Mongo

Enjoys And Is Entertained By Violent Acts.


----------



## Guest

I like the show "Mail Call".


----------



## Andy0921

kickin ass


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

lickin ass


----------



## Nachtwächter

Let me get that itch for you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

a little out of date,,,a few states have been added


----------



## cchc28

wheres the rest of the stars?


----------



## Andy0921

alien


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

t&a


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

too many left behind


----------



## CJIS

Can't read the words


----------



## CJIS

Bring them home


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

made to run like the wind


----------



## Andy0921

needs bigger text


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

needs less clothes


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

reminds me of my brothers that gave the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## CJIS

Tell us what it says


----------



## Andy0921

kind of cool police car


----------



## CJIS

is that miss Nevada?


----------



## Andy0921

Should be a ford


----------



## 209

Pushups at boot camp....POW MIA gone but not forgotten ONE Sir, POW MIA gone but not forgotten TWO Sir,.......


----------



## Andy0921

Usmc


----------



## 209

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmm, Am I banging Olivia? Maybe, Would you?


I would LOVE too.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

this is my rifle, this is my gun.one is fer shooying, one is fer fun.....


----------



## CJIS

Ah... good movie


----------



## Andy0921

black and white


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

better accessories than npd's cruiser


----------



## Andy0921

Veteran


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

missing in action


----------



## CJIS

Would like to see in IMAX


----------



## 4ransom

couldn't catch me


----------



## CJIS

Got milk?


----------

